# BEWARE !! RIPPED OFF BY COSTA DEL MAR



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

I sent in a pair of Green mirror 580 Deep Blue glasses last week because they brok at the hinge. No rough handling. These were 2 years old, I bought them at Outcast and they had to oder them to get them here for me. 

Ok all that because the repair center (which now costs $11.95 not $9.99 anymore) sent me an email to cal them. They told me that they no longer had that style and that for $133 they could get me another pair of 580's but only in the nylon style. I was only required to pay the upgrade to 580's !!!

I told them I had already paid the upgrade when I bought those 580's and it wasn't my fault that they didn't make that style 2 years laster. They refused to do anything else and when I aked formanager or supervisor she said "they will just tell you the same thing" She kept interrupting me when I was trying to make my point. When I asked he to plase not interrupt me she hung up.

So, when you are out there getting your new Pir of $300 Costas, just remember this post and think.....WHAT IF THESE ARE DISCONTIONUED TOO ???

ANYBODY GOT SOME VASELINE???


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Screw Costa Del Mar.Buy Guidelines and you do not have to worry aboutcustomer support issues. I am sorry to hear your troubles.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I wouldn't give up. I would call back and calmly ask for a Manager and explain what happened and see what the manager says. If the manager's answer was the same I would then let them know you'll never buy another pair of Costas again and name some other brands like Guidelines that you'll be switching too. Also let them know you are going to post a review of your terrible customer service experience from Costa Del Mar on as many online sources asyou can. Customer service really has taken a hit lately so do what you can to affect their bottom line by advertising your bad Costa Del Mar experience online.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Call the BBB....


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the world of "customer no service". This is happening to lot'sof customer service organizations. Look at what happened at Toyota! Deny the problem until the news and lawyers make you "see the light".

My old employer was the largest carpet mfg for years, and they changed to the "not our fault" concept. I have friends and relatives who are still upset because I couldn't get their carpet replaced. I was not in customer service, so there wasn't much I could do. Many of the complaints were definately mfg defects!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the word. I sent 2 emails yesterday to customer service "contact us" link and no response as yet. I sent them another email today and told them to send my broken Costas back to me and refund my $11.95.

I'll let you know what happens, but I have a sneaky feeling nothing will. I am calling my bank tomorrow and having them reverse the charge on my credit card.

Checking for Guidelines on the web now. 

Oh, almost forgot, I told Costa in the latest email that I have posted on the forum about how shitty their customer service and repair warranty is. Told them that this forum is read across the gulf coast. 

I will be happy to retract all this and apologize to Costa del Mar if they make this right, but I don't think that will happen


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Man I love my Guidelines, thats why I will never buy a new pair of Costas ever.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hot spots typically has a great selection of Guidelines in stock.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

*KEEP THIS THREAD GOING FOR ABOUT A WEEK. I WANT COSTA TO SEE IT !!! *



*TOMMY TELL YOUR REP.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I had a problem with Costas service as well.I got my Dumbass step son a pair ( Against my will) and exactly what I thought would happen did, he sat on them and broke the frame right in the middle.I called them and went through the web return process, sent them in with the lenses so they could remount them in the new frame and like a week later got an EM telling me to give them permission to do the repair for $98.54 + $9.99 for the shipping. I asked why so much and the answer was we had to replace the lenses.I explained to them the only reason I sent them with the frame was so they could put them back in the frame.They went back and forth with me and finaly put my lenses back in the new frame for only $67.00, what a bargin considering I bought them on sale for $99 plus tax. I don't even like them that much , I saw through the water better with the polorized lenses I bouht for my Oakley's.*


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, sorry about all the typos in my original post, guess I was mad and typing too fast. Yes, I can normally spell. I just can't figure out how to post after I edit my original post.

And... just because I know someone will bust me on it. from now on I will click on the spell check before I post.

We are going out Sunday with or without the damn Costas...I'll post a report.


----------



## Eargills (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone selling a pair of glasses for more than you can buy a small LED television is ripping you off.

Unless it can pick up a digital signal from outerspace and transform it to real time moving picture with sound.


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

good luck on getting anywhere . i have had a similar instant where i told the guy that was going to domy repair that i have no problem finding my way to daytona beach & making a visit. I probably could have handled myself better but after he first crossed the line i pursued quickly . i was quoted 70.00 over the phone to fix one 580 blue mirror lens & he tried to charge me 129.00 plus 11.95 . I will never buy costa again !!!! and if you talk to me first you probably will not either . the rule of 300 if you screw 1 person it could turn in to 300 before it is all said & done.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this 'cause I was about to buy a pair of the Costa Del Mars. I try to research things like this before I spend that kind of money, so I guess I'll be checking out the Guidelines. I hate that you had that happen to you but thanks for posting about it.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I know lots of people love 'em, but I've read so many negative threads and comments about Costa's customer service I would never consider them at any price. Don't believe me, go do a search on thehulltruth. I own a pair of Maui's that are over 10 years old and was recently told by a dealer that I could send them in and have them refurbished. They're still in great shape, but a little worn. Just bought my wife a pair for Mother's day because of the great experience I had with Maui when I first bought them. I bought a pair, went on vactation, got home and one of the arms just fell off...no abuse. Contacted MJ and they promptly sent a catalogue and said pick anything I like. I picked a pair I liked that happened to cost $60 more than my original pair. They sent them right away and were happy to do so. Still got 'em 10 years later. 

I hear lots of good things on here about Guidelines, but never had the opportunity to check them out. Also own a pair of Ray Bans I really like and have had for about 5 or 6 years. Probably the best bang for the buck, but the lenses aren't quite as good as the Maui's, IMObut not bad. 

One more comment about Maui's; I went on line and found what she liked, went to the local dealer and asked if they could match the price ($40 less) and they said "sure, we'll do that". So, it never hurts to ask. I'd rather not give the name, just because they may not do it often, and I had just spent $180 on another item in their store the day before, which may have had an influence,but I will tell ya it wasn't Sunglass Hut.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for your comments> I hope that Costa is reading this. I have yo say thatI really did like my 580's, but i hate like hell to get ripped off. I was lookingf online on the Maui's too andthey are less expensive and look just as good.

Makes me wonder what is happening at Costa Del Mar. Repair price going up and crappy return policies usually signal the down fall of a good company. Maybe they got some jackass investors. They can usually ruin a company pretty quickly.

Kepp the comments coming, maybe we can make a point.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay,...

I'll play "devil's advocate" here.

The glasses are TWO years old, well past warranty. While Costa has been GREAT with post warranty service in the past the policy has evidently changed.

Would you expect GM to do warranty work after the warranty has expired on a Corvette? BMW? Porsche? Sony? Panasonic?

I have enjoyed previous reports of EXCEPTIONAL customer service from companies like Costa and Maui Jim's and Bennett Trim Tabs in the past. But these services have always been above and beyond stated warranties. Neither expected or implied.

Ask for your glasses back, buy a pair from a different manufacturer or not, but to "expect" more than the published warranty is "expecting" a bit much.

AGAIN, I'll support companies that exceed their warranty, but I won't complain about one that simply honors it's warranty.

Jim


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

costa used to be a great name but not anymore,i have a better warranty with the local places on my calcuttas and they are lighter too,cant say enough about the cheapies!i have a set of costas in my truck but i leave them on my dash after i broke the hinge a week after i bought them,i keep it as a reminder when costa told me what it would costto fix a hinge.it lets me know it was a bad waste of money!go cheapies.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, I'm going to open myself up to be blasted here.....I don't know who ya'll have called or spoken with at Costa, but I have always had great service. Been wearing Costas for over 15 years (probably longer) and have sent back numerous pairs for repair and always spoke with friendly folks and received the customer service I would expect from a company that sells EXPENSIVE glasses. If your not happy with the service, it's simple, go somewhere else!! I'm keeping my Costas and taking my Penn 706's to the grave!! 

Captain WayneO


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *WayneO (06/05/2010)*OK, I'm going to open myself up to be blasted here.....I don't know who ya'll have called or spoken with at Costa, but I have always had great service. Been wearing Costas for over 15 years (probably longer) and have sent back numerous pairs for repair and always spoke with friendly folks and received the customer service I would expect from a company that sells EXPENSIVE glasses. If your not happy with the service, it's simple, go somewhere else!! I'm keeping my Costas and taking my Penn 706's to the grave!!
> 
> Captain WayneO


I agree, Costa warranty used to be top notch. I have sent back numerous pair and had them fixed for free or little cost. But over the last few years its rediculous, I sent back 2 pair that were 6 months old and the lenses popped out on one and the hinge broke on the other and it was an act of congress to get the issue resolved. They wanted to sell me new frames for the broken hinge glasses and they just broke from normal use, Im very careful with my glasses. I have 5 pairs of broken Costas in my center console of my truck and thats where they will stay, Ill buy Guidelines from now on and wont look back unless something changes with Costa and it probably wont.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"to the grave" is a great place to take that OLD Penn!!! Especially since it is not allowed in the TOWER!!:moon See ya around 10:30.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I learned my lesson with Costa about 12 years ago. The prescription lenses kept popping out without warning. I sent them back the last time to get get them fixed. This was 6 months after the initial purchase. They sent them back un-repaired and told me that the frame had been discontinued. My son has had his replaced a couple of times, but I suspect that will not happen again. 

The whole idea of paying 200+ for a pair of shades is that the company stands behind them all the way. It's been the reason that companies like Spyderco have been so successful. Break your Spyderco and send it back, they send you a new knife, no questions.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

So here's the latest on my Costas, they left me a message to call them which I did. They have now found a Deep Blue frame and will switch my lens to the new frames....... for only $78.63.

what a load !!! This is really ridiculous. the glasses are warranteed against manufacturer defects. The hinge broke in the middle, it ididn't get pulld out or anything like that. It did not break where the little screw goes through the hinge. It broke in the middle of the metal. 

Am I nuts or is this a manufacturer defect?????


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *Eargills (05/05/2010)*Anyone selling a pair of glasses for more than you can buy a small LED television is ripping you off.
> 
> Unless it can pick up a digital signal from outerspace and transform it to real time moving picture with sound.


Great Ron White Joke!


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

walmart 5 bucks i dont cry when they break


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishinstevez (07/05/2010)*walmart 5 bucks i dont cry when they break


x2... I have 3 pair of them in the truck, All three are good... 2- Are for work use and the other one is for newer use.. The work ones are scratched up of course... You have to pick the ones off the shelf now the round about..


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with the guys that have had great service. I have worn costa's for over 20 years. Had broken frames and len's and have had no problems with them at all. They have honored their warranty every time and I will continue to buy them. Sorry to hear the others have had bad experiences but all mine have been good.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

The problem is you are buying IMAGE! If you pay premimum for some plastic glasses you have to be out of our mind to spend more than 20 bucks period. My prescription glasses cost me 300 bucks and that is the only ones Ill ever buy outside of a few bucks. I see it every where, got me some costas and only paid a few hundred... fantastic! 

Trying to impress with fashionable items made from plastic does nothing for me and I will NEVER buy any. Some cheap 10 dollar shades from Wally world will kill enuff UV rays for me and I can see fish just as good. My wife buys Raybans.... she has lost 2 pair, broke a pair and currently has one pair you cant see through the lens from scratches....... You wouold be better off buying a Penn Reel and Rod with some live Cigs then the fish will come to you in the boat where everyone can see them!

Cadillac / Pinto ??

Time Value of Money!! Figure that in the equation..... Those glasses will cost you 1500 bucks in a few months if you know how to invest!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Call and ask for Jeania Buckler. We always go through him and he always hooks us up on as much warranty work as possible. I have always had great service in the repair department.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am sorry for your trouble, but Costas are one of the best glasses out there and so is their customer service. It sucks for you, but you also had them for 2 years. That is a long time for a pair of glasses. For everyone that says that walmart or guidelines are just as good, you have obviously never tried a pair of glass lensed costas while fishing. They are unbeatable. I do not work for them and I hate shelling out 150 to 200 bucks a pair too, but they are worth it and last. I have never had to send them in to customer service, but have a lot of close friends that did with no problems.

Costas are just like Leica or Swarowski binos, tough to shell out, but if you do you will not be disappointed, the top of the line glass is worth it. 

One of my friends recieved a pair as a tip while working at a restaurant. He has since sent them in 3 times for repairs and have been returned and fixed for the cost of shipping. Less than 30 bucks and he has had them for over 4 years. Just saying it sucks you had a bad experience, but this is the first I have heard of Costa not having excellent customer service.

Additionally, before you bash them, try finding another sunglass company that will even do what Costa is doing. Most don't even have customer service.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Guidelines are great glasses, but they are polycarbonate and not glass. So they WILL scratch and are not as clear. That is one of the main reasons they are that much cheaper (in price) than the other glasses out there. If you take care of the frames, a glass lens will far outlast by 3 or 4 times that of a poly lens. That is just my experience. I prefer to buy a quality glass lens. 

Before anyone buys, just keep that in mind.


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

I have owned Costas for 10 years and will continue to buy Costas due to their customer service. I just sent my wifes Ballasts in 4 weeks ago which she has had for the past 5 years for the lens cracking due to NORMAL wear and tear which is NOT covered by their warranty. I was expecting to pay for new lenses for this pair of glasses and even stated such on the form I sent in. I did not talk to anyone only sent in my form with my shipping and handling. 2 weeks later I received a brand new pair of glasses with out any questions from Costa. They covered a 5 year old pair of glasses that were not manufactures defect only normal wear and tear. Not to question your reaction to this, but if your intitial approach was any thing like your post on here then that may havebeen where you received the poor service. I will be Costas for life based on the past and recent great customer service they have given me. Just my .02 take it for what's worth.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *baldona523 (11/05/2010)*Guidelines are great glasses, but they are polycarbonate and not glass. So they WILL scratch and are not as clear. That is one of the main reasons they are that much cheaper (in price) than the other glasses out there. If you take care of the frames, a glass lens will far outlast by 3 or 4 times that of a poly lens. That is just my experience. I prefer to buy a quality glass lens.
> 
> Before anyone buys, just keep that in mind.


it depends on which guidelines you get...if you get the elite series they are glass, and clearer than costas

and someone said try and find a company that will do better than what costa does....guideline!!! you break them take them back where you got them and get a new pair...sounds a whole lot easier that dealing with the jackoffs at costa!!!

I bought my last pair of costas about a year and a half ago...sent them back for the hinge not moving at all, and one of the lenses starting to haze up....got a email saying it would cost me $75 for new lenses...told them to keep them and shove them becasue i wasnt going to pay for lenses hazing over....the response i got back was that it was due to me using "harsh" chemicals on it...i didnt know that their lenses cloth was a "harsh" chemical


----------



## CostaSunglasses (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

This is Laurie from Costa Sunglasses, and I just noticed this ongoing thread about our Customer Service. OBsession, could you please email me so I can look into your case specifically? Our lifetime warranty does cover all manufacturer defects, and I'm confused as to why you're being charged for new lenses when it's the frame that cracked.

My email is [email protected]. 

Thank you,
Laurie


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

i just serviced a claim on some costas and was thrilled with the cheap and fast turnaround.. I sent them back for 11.95,, then they charged me nothing and replaced both my lenses for free. I bought these costas from a friend for 25 bucks and broke them one night drunk.. i was impressed with their customer service.. sorry for your experience


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Looks like the forum at least got Costas attention. I own two pair so I hope they make it right.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Laurie for your attention to this problem.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I also sent a five year old pair back a few weeks ago due to stress cracks. They were repaired and sent back at no cost other than shipping. The first time I wore them Iput them in the overhead storagenot remembering they didn't fit and cracked a lens. Sent them back the next day with the online repair order and an explanation on what happened. I expected to pay this time but they showed up last week good as new and no charge. I've been following this thread and was shocked the polar opposite encounters. We have seven pairs in the family and won't wear anything else.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Laurie,

Thank you for your response and Tommy thank you for letting her know. I just sent an email to Laurie with some more particulars. I hope she can and will do something.

To all you guys who sent in glasses and had a great experience, I have too. I have sent glasses in for repair and the service was great. So knowing that, if you had a great experience before as I did, just think how disappointed you would be with this experience. 

Maybe I could get one of you guys to send my pair in?


----------

